# How Many Rounds Do You Carry (companion to magazine poll)



## StoneyFF (May 12, 2009)

OK, Folks, lets try this a different way, cause there's such a difference between magazine capacity (in most states other than NY, and the few others that limit us to 10 round magazines <sigh>)..

How many rounds should you have on your person?

For example, I carry two mags in part because my Officer 1911 holds 6 or 7 +1 in the chamber (depending on magazine manufacturer) while some folks could have about the same number rounds in their pistol if they carry a 9mm with a 19 round magazine

So, new poll... *(Please note that you check off more than one answer in the poll)
*
Stoney
{who would rather have to carry 2 extra mags and have a .45 than have twice as many 9mm rounds... but that's a poll for another day <smile>)


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I like 14 to 15 .40 cal to a mag


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Two spare 10 round Chip McCormick spares (.45acp) and 8+1 in the gun, so 29 rounds. I carry the 8 rounder in the gun as it's easier to conceal IWB.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*I carry heavy...*

...never had to fire a shot as a cop or as a citizen, but I've always believed more is better...and how much more is individually decided...
...if I'm carrying a .45-total 4 mags and one up the spout on me
...if I'm carrying .44Spl...5+ 4 speedstrips=29 rounds
...if I'm carrying GP100, I fudge a little...since I'm carrying my Bodyguard .38 as backup at all times with 4 speedstrips...plus the 5 in it...I don't add anymore to the 6 in the GP---all my rounds are the FBI .38 load...

...I work with a Vietnam vet who's a former Marine and better partner than I ever had on the force...I'd hand him one in a flash...and I've got enough ammo to spare...we work in all kinds of places....
...if I have need of a weapon...how far away are the police...who don't have responsibility for my safety anyways...these things all are part of the mix...
...this works for me comfortably and I can do my work with the above equipment no problem...I've known others who went 20 years on the force with only a .32 Long Colt revolver...5 rounds...no spares...

...how to go armed is kinda like buying a truck...it's important to have one if you feel you need one...how big or what accessories...may vary......not having a truck is a bad thing if you need one....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

27. Two 13-round mags (one in gun and one in mag holder) plus one in the pipe.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Depends on my carry gun. Kahr PM9, I carry 14 rounds. 6 in the flush mag in the gun + 1 in the chamber and the spare 7 round mag in my pocket. That is all the mags I have for it right now. 
S&W 637 38spl, 10 rounds. 5 in the gun and 5 in a speed loader.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

At least one spare magazine with any pistol, regardless of capacity, in case of failure to feed, etc.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I carry either 17 or 35. My Beretta holds 17+1 and I currently only have 2 mags. I carry 17+1 every day, but sometimes I carry the extra mag.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

:smt082
I checked the "Ammo Can" option because it makes me chuckle...


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

right now 15+1


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not listed in the available choices, so nunya.


----------



## copyoftheoriginal (Nov 13, 2009)

I try not to carry more than 20 extra pounds- :anim_lolhone, Keys, Wallet, Weapon, Ammo, Knife and spare change. No wonder my feet hurt.


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

Carry 2 10 round magazines of .40 cal. One in the gun with 1 round up the pipe, and one in my back pocket. So 21 total.

Marty


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Depends on which gun I'm carrying. At_ least_ 1 full reload.

6 rounds for the revolver (on a speed strip), 1 extra mag for semis (from 7 to 17 depending on the mag and caliber).


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

I usually carry 10 rounds.
I have wondered if you ever had to use it for a self defense reason would the legal eagles try to turn things around with someone carrying 20-30 rounds or more.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...they might...and they might also fault our choice of caliber...holster...how many times we shot...a good lawyer or our thoughtful answer should put that to rest, though....it stands to reason that if we were attacked by one or more, help would be a long ways off timewise...our choice is what a reasonable man might think enough to last till the authorities came to help...we can't live in fear of what will they think, what will they say...intimidation is their best shot...do what you feel reasonable and, if the need arises, tell why you felt that reasonable...best we can do....


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

sheepdog said:


> ...we can't live in fear of what will they think, what will they say...intimidation is their best shot...do what you feel reasonable and, if the need arises, tell why you felt that reasonable...best we can do....


Excellent point.

The person who decides to carry a gun for self defense is usually just an average citizen that has finally given the subject enough thought to realize that the government is not capable of providing round-the-clock security for him and his loved ones. If it ever comes up, you need to select an attorney that understands this, and is prepared to neutralize any argument that attempts to 'paint' you as anything else.

A person has to first establish the procedures and acquire the necessary equipment that he believes will provide security for himself and his family, and recognize that as his first priority. If he lets the fear of lawyers deter him from providing his family with adequate defense, he is giving more power to them than they were intended to have. If what he is carrying on his person is legal, then it is the responsibility of his legal counsel to keep that from being exploited. He will do most of this in the jury selection process, if he is worth his salt.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Chances are if you are in a confrontation you will probably use only a few rounds anyway. If you need 3 or 4 mags , get the hell out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

bill5074 said:


> Chances are if you are in a confrontation you will probably use only a few rounds anyway. If you need 3 or 4 mags , get the hell out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah... that's the ticket. Wanna turn on the news and tell me how many rounds were expended in Las Vegas this morning? Keep counting... I'll wait.

PS. Yes, this is sarcastic, and I hope you took how it was written as such, but the lesson is very VERY real. Gunfights are, in all actuality NOT over in a few rounds. Please, if you (or anyone else) are going to carry, make sure you have extra ammo.


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

26.


----------



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

16 +1


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

5 in the gun.


----------



## Sniper21 (Jan 9, 2010)

10 rounds in gun. ten rounds on other side of belly band (9mm)


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

With revolver: Full cylinder + 2 speed loaders and possibly 1 strip of 6 for 24 total
With M&P45 11 in gun + 10 in spare Mag for 21 total. I have 14 round Mags but they are too large for routine carry. I would carry 1 more 10 rounder before the 14's.

tumbleweed


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

13-15,2 extra mags


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I use to carry a back-up mag with 17. Now I just carry my M&P9c with 12+1 in the gun. If I carry the Keltec, I carry a spare 7-round mag (so 15). Either way 12-15 works.

Jeff


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Depends...But it's usually at least one extra mag...many times two being most the mag pouches I have will hold two. So three mags.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

14 rounds.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

17 rounds, no extra magazine.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Seven......


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I guess I must have commented on a similar topic elsewhere concerning extra magazines, so here you go...

Those of you who carry no spare magazines are one malfunction away from a useless gun. If you don't realize why... then you aren't training well enough. If you don't realize why and want to know why, I'm sure any one of the folks who do know why carrying spare magazines will be happy to help.

Also, if you believe your gun is infallible, it's another indicator that you do not shoot/practice enough to know the difference.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Glock 30 with 10 in the gun, one extra mag with an extra 9 rounds. 

OR

S&W 642 snubbie with 5 in the gun, and at least 1 speed loader or 2 speed strips, and often all 3.

I had a field training officer that preached that you should ALWAYS carry extra ammo off duty. I had the greatest respect for him, and have followed his advice ever since.


----------



## Highhawk1948 (Aug 9, 2011)

Use to carry an old model Blackhawk with 5 so now that I carry a Colt 1911 with 8 I feel just fine with one magazine in the pistol.


----------



## cuddlbug00 (Mar 7, 2012)

My Taurus TCP is 6 +1 then I also have another 6 round clip in my purse (I holster carry), but chances are even if I needed it, I wouldnt be able to get to it fast enough. I figure if I need more than 7 rounds, I'm screwed anyway lol.


----------

